# Lake Jordan Alabama Crappie 12/5



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Went and fished with my buddy Eric of C&M Guide Service on Lake Jordan. We were on the water before daylight to shoot docks. Bite was great and we didn't catch a small fish all morning. We shot 1/16th ounce Sugar Bug's Jigs in blue/black w/chartreuse tail. Best 7 fish by 8am went 14.04lbs. I'd take that weight any tournament on any lake in the U.S. Went and tried to spider rig some brush tops later that morning but the wind was too bad. Went back to shooting some more docks and were off the water by 10am with 24 slabs all around 1.5lb or better. 

I know there's several bama boys that lurk this forum so if any of you want to get on some slabs in the montgomery area hit up C&M Guide Service. 

Pics to come tonight


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s some pigs for sure. Makes me want to take a road trip.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Went and fished with my buddy Eric of C&M Guide Service on Lake Jordan. We were on the water before daylight to shoot docks. Bite was great and we didn't catch a small fish all morning. We shot 1/16th ounce Sugar Bug's Jigs in blue/black w/chartreuse tail. Best 7 fish by 8am went 14.04lbs. I'd take that weight any tournament on any lake in the U.S. Went and tried to spider rig some brush tops later that morning but the wind was too bad. Went back to shooting some more docks and were off the water by 10am with 24 slabs all around 1.5lb or better.
> 
> I know there's several bama boys that lurk this forum so if any of you want to get on some slabs in the montgomery area hit up C&M Guide Service.
> 
> Pics to come tonight


all i can say is son of :whistling: damn!!!! 1.5 is a decent slab.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> That’s some pigs for sure. Makes me want to take a road trip.


pick me up on the way, joey.

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I was checking out the pictures on facebook. Man y’all killed it. Unreal!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This is one healthy fishery for sure. All the fish had bellies on them like most places do when the fish are in prespawn conditions. Just unreal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

That's some nice ones for sure. I was wondering about you since you haven't posted lately . Looks way to cold for me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are some studs!


----------

